# swine flu vaccine



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi

not sure if this is the correct place to ask.....I am normally offered a seasonal flu vaccine at work (hospital worker) but this year occupational health have refused to vaccinate me as I'm pregnant   I assume they will also take the same approach when the swine flu vaccine becomes available later this month

so i will have to wait for my GP to contact me to offer the swine flu vaccine, will they also be able to give me the seasonal flu jab?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Piepig,

Usually seasonal flu is given by nursing staff via a PGD and most of them exclude pregnant women; means you have to see your GP to get it prescribed and then administered. With swine flu I think the national PGD means that it can be given by nurses but it depends what your local PCT decide to do, if they exclude pregnancy from the PGD then yes you would have to see GP for it. They may or may not give you seasonal flu too (healthcare workers get it to reduce infection in hospital patients but generally as a pregnant woman you wouldn't need seasonal flu unless you were in a high risk category)

Sorry can't answer for definite, al depends on your PCT policy.
Maz x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Maz

i'm a healthcare worker so should get seasonal really, was weird seeing everyone else get theirs today and for me not to be able to!

will see what the GP says when the swine flu vaccine is offered as well.


----------

